# Help finding elk herds



## PSE_Archer (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm brand new to this forum and sorry if this had been asked a million times but my brother and myself need help with some good locations on elk herds. This is our very first year out hunting big game and at that also we are doing archery. We have the spike/cow tag but also can go to the any bull area, we aren't picky at what we get we just want the meat. We have been up Peter sinks up Logan canyon and a hiked all over the area with no sightings other than tracks and droppings. We went back recently up further into the canyons up temple peak and hiked all the way around and over to the the main road at Tony's grove. We aren't above putting in the foot work to get anywhere we just need help with some good locations and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Try the other side of the road from peter sinks. Lake side.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Finding elk, especially along the front had much more to do with glass work than it does foot work. Find good vantage points, get on them before light, and stay till after dark especially when it's warm like this. You will normally have a 10 minute window in the morning and evening to see elk on the move. After that then get the boots on and get too it. Good glassing areas have one thing in common, elevation be ready to go up!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Try the Sinks road and hit the canyons running east down to Meadowville. The elk are there, you just have to find them. That whole area around the Sinks road is good, but you won't find many close to the road. Get a mile or more off, and you'll be in better country.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Do you know how to quarter and/or de-bone an animal? If this is your first year hunting big game, and elk at that, I highly recommend it. You won't be dragging an elk back to camp or the road.


----------



## PSE_Archer (Aug 22, 2015)

MWScott72 said:


> Do you know how to quarter and/or de-bone an animal? If this is your first year hunting big game, and elk at that, I highly recommend it. You won't be dragging an elk back to camp or the road.


Yeah we know how to quarter out an elk and that is our plan unless we literally get all luck in one pot and find one just off the road.. We didn't try the east side of the sinks road we stayed west and tracked our distance on gps and we got about 9 miles off any road. We came across a whole bunch of cattle all over. We saw a few deer was all.. But I do appreciate the input.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

All the areas you mentioned hold elk


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

If you found tracks and droppings then you have found the elk. Now you need to spend time in that general area and find out their movements. Be there at first light. Watch the areas that lead to the dark pines. It's hot they will need shade.
Good luck


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

all good advice. the strategy is: find them, then hunt them. the finding consists of good glassing morning and evening. right now, elk are splintered into small groups of cows and calves, even into the onesies and twosies. bulls are off cleaning velvet and getting ready to rut. while not glassing, hike fast and look for sign. where you find sign, study more and look for movement patterns (again, evening and morning). the bulls will be herding them up soon.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Elk in my neck of the woods are bedding down by 7:30 am. Walking around in the heat of the day is counter productive. Like has been mentioned, glass early and late. Let your glass do your walking for you. If you see some in the morning, make a plan for how to be there in the afternoon with the wind in your favor. They won't move much throughout the day from where you see them in the morning other than maybe sneaking down to get a drink.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a reason it is called "Hunting."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Look for a parked Razr. There will be elk close by.

Welcome to the Forum.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Start hiking. If you see some ptarmigan, you've gone too far. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Start hiking. If you see some ptarmigan, you've gone too far. ;-)


Oh my gawd, that's the second funniest thing I ever heard!!

I spit coffee all over my keyboard dangit.

.


----------

